# B12 Sentra Coilovers/Struts & Springs Performance



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

So all of 4 of my struts are dead. I have the CA18DET In my bay and I want this thing to handle like a beast, and be able to drive it daily lol. 

Any suggestions on which brand or specific Suspension setup I should go with? Are coilovers recommended? KYB Struts and Springs? 

I understand the B13 Suspension are compatible with B12 Sentra, however the brake line is on opposite side (No problem just cut and weld), and thats all I know.

I also believe the B14 Suspension is compatible with B13? So does that mean all B14, B13, and B12 are interchangeable? Sounds too good to be true.

Suggestions please throw them out!


----------

